
Unlocked hut in a caravan park with no guards is all that protects internet - LinuxBender
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6790751/Unlocked-hut-caravan-park-no-guards-protects-UKs-30billion-internet-link.html
======
Griceraae50100
One wonders if the Daily Mail reveals these secrets so that someone attempts
to sabotage them and they can get a story out. Mind you it would be a poorly
written article as usual.

~~~
zebadrabbit
It's not as if this information wasnt already known.

[https://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/geohack.php?pagename=Hiber...](https://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/geohack.php?pagename=Hibernia_Networks&params=51_17_10.1_N_3_00_27.3_W_region:GB)

